# Delacroix, LA in May



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Posted this in regional but figured I copy to here as well....Well the weather was pretty nice thursday morning, calm and sunny. We spotted a good bit of 20-26" redfish at our first stop but unfortunately they were pretty laid back and just were not interested in whatever we tossed at them. We picked up and moved and found some smaller hungry fish and turned it into a nice day on the water. Few pics below. Ended up meeting another member who just moved to town, hookedontail. Looking forward to fishing with you man!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Nice report. Looks like the grass is comming back. Watter clarity looks a little poor though.


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice fish.. That's what the water here in Mosquito Lagoon is looking like now. Actually worse, it's horrible for sight fishing.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

> Posted this in regional but figured I copy to here as well....Well the weather was pretty nice thursday morning, calm and sunny. We spotted a good bit of 20-26" redfish at our first stop but unfortunately they were pretty laid back and just were not interested in whatever we tossed at them. We picked up and moved and found some smaller hungry fish and turned it into a nice day on the water. Few pics below. Ended up meeting another member who just moved to town, hookedontail. Looking forward to fishing with you man!


Me too man. 

It was a crazy flat day and I wish it was like that more often. You guys did better then us but it was just one of those days for me. I predict a phone call in near future.... if you haven't noticed.... Gheenoe is up for sale  :'(.... Honestly want to keep it but it's time graduate to a bigger skiff. It just makes sense. Awesome post..... this weather needs to lay down to post another one!


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

leauxtide, would've been nice to take the skiff out, try the new pole, and catch a bunch of reds today. Must be nice to be able to fish on a Thursday instead of just the weekends when all the buddies have weddings and stuff. haha
 oh wait, I did just get back from the Keys. Almost forgot what it was like to have to work.

Let's get back out there soon, man. I'm sure 3 will fit if needed.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah the water clairity was a bit off...not too bad in some spots though. With the weather this year it seems you have to take advantage of the few days we are catching breaks and go fish!
Crazy busy at work this week so I'm hoping for a break in the wind next saturday and Sunday. B and hooked we will touch base later in the week.


----------

